# Giving Tuesday



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just wanted to remind everyone that today is Giving Tuesday and I wanted to urge everyone to think of the Maltese who are way less fortunate than our pampered, spoiled guys and girls. :wub: And to those who have adopted, you know what a blessing rescuing them is. 

A personal perspective: I had the honor of fostering two Maltese for American Maltese Association Rescue over this past year. One was Pip, who was an owner surrender and came from a loving home. He's now very happily part of a family with two teens. He is played with and loved and when one of the kids is sick, he won't leave their side. I thank Lynda here for telling the family about AMAR. The second was 3-year-od Dee, whom I saved the day he was to be euthanized at Animal Care & Control in NYC. You could not find a sweeter more fun dog if you tried. Unfortunately he had severe, frequent cluster seizures nearly every 3-5 days at some points. We worked with a vet and neurologist and after two months, a vet one of our fosters uses said she would foster him and get it under control as he would be living with her. And she did. :chili: He did so well that after another two months he was adopted by a couple who lost their 16 year old Maltese, who had seizures at the end. Dee having seizures didn't phase them at all and since he's been with them, another two months, he only had one very short one. He is so loved and safe forever.

Unfortunately nearly more Maltese are coming in than we can handle the bills for. We just took in 20 dogs between a hoarding situation and death of a parent. Rescues pick up all the medical bills. As in the past, many dogs will be dumped before and after the holidays. So whether you can give to AMAR, (who is holding a raffle in conjunction with Giving Tuesday), NMR, SCMR or a local group, please no matter how little or how much, every penny will be used for the dogs since these organizations are all volunteer. Thanks :wub: 
Here are pix of Dee before and after:http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a transformation.

Paypal is giving an extra 1% of your donation through their donations foundation:

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/search-cause

Use the name of the organization and not the acronym.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> What a transformation.
> 
> Paypal is giving an extra 1% of your donation through their donations foundation:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Walter. I don't think we're part of the Giving Fund. I have to look into enrollment for AMAR. We are part of Paypal. 

I got bad news this afternoon. One of the dogs, Milo, taken in from the hoarder has died from pneumonia. Several others are still sick as well. They acquired a virus before we got them and some are fighting for their lives and running up vet bills. Just breaks my heart and makes me so bad that they were in such deplorable conditions. :smcry:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry that he passed away.

Yes, if you search for american maltese association rescue it comes up, so paypal will add 1% to the donation.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Susan, I donated again last week to AMAR for a Thanksgiving donation that Hedy and Dawn put together!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just donated, it was not very much but something. The Canadian dollar is so low now too, so much is lost in the exchange.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just donated!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Susan, I donated again last week to AMAR for a Thanksgiving donation that Hedy and Dawn put together!


Thanks so much, Kim. You're the best!! :wub:


Maglily said:


> I just donated, it was not very much but something. The Canadian dollar is so low now too, so much is lost in the exchange.


Thank you, Brenda. Yet another reason you should move to NYC (FB joke). We really appreciate it.


sherry said:


> Just donated!


Sherry - you're a sweetheart. Thanks so much.

Each of you will be issued raffle tix for your donations.


----------

